# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Αης Γεώργης [Ais Georgis]

## f/b kefalonia

Μια ερωτηση!Μια παντοφλα που ηταν παροπλισμενη απεναντι ακριβως απο το αργοστολι ηταν το κεφαλονιτοπουλα?ηταν πολα χρονια εκει και το εβλεπα χρονο με το χρονο να σαπιζει!μηπως ξερει κανεις?

----------


## Appia_1978

Θα έλεγα ναι, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος  :Surprised: ops:
Για ποια χρόνια μιλάμε;

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Το θυμαμαι περιπου το 1994 με 1996  μπορει να ηταν και κανα δυο χρονια πιο μετα.παντως καποια στιγμη το πηραν!

----------


## vaggelis

Φιλοι μου με αυτο το φερι κουβαλισαν τα ηλικα και φτιαχτικε ο ΣΚΡΟΠΙΟΣ το νιση κοντα στη Λευκαδα.Μετα το ειχε καπιος κεφαλονιτης με φορτιγηδες που δραστηριοπηειτο σε εκβανθυσεις κουβαλουσε μπαζα. Οταν αργοτερα αρχισε να μπαζη νερα το καθησαν διπλα στη γεφιρα στο Αργοστολι.Καπια εταιρια αναλαβε και το εκοψε επιτοπου.Ηταν χρομα γκρι δεν ειχε ονομα και δεν ξερω αν στη Λευκαδα χρεισημοποιηθικε ποτε σαν επηβατιγο. Αυτη ειναι η ιστορια του.Καμια σχεση με το κεφαλ/πουλα.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε βαγγελη!!!μου ελυσες μια απορια που την ειχα χρονια!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## trelaras

> Φιλοι μου με αυτο το φερι κουβαλισαν τα ηλικα και φτιαχτικε ο ΣΚΡΟΠΙΟΣ το νιση κοντα στη Λευκαδα.Μετα το ειχε καπιος κεφαλονιτης με φορτιγηδες που δραστηριοπηειτο σε εκβανθυσεις κουβαλουσε μπαζα. Οταν αργοτερα αρχισε να μπαζη νερα το καθησαν διπλα στη γεφιρα στο Αργοστολι.Καπια εταιρια αναλαβε και το εκοψε επιτοπου.Ηταν χρομα γκρι δεν ειχε ονομα και δεν ξερω αν στη Λευκαδα χρεισημοποιηθικε ποτε σαν επηβατιγο. Αυτη ειναι η ιστορια του.Καμια σχεση με το κεφαλ/πουλα.


ενα  φερυ μποτ το θυμαμαι κ εγω αλλα πολυ παλια!πρεπει να ηταν στην παιδικη μου ηλικια!λες να ειναι αυτο?κ αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν εκει στο χωρο της νεα μαρινας που εφτιαξαν!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

ναι εκει ηταν φιλε μου! :Wink:

----------


## trelaras

> ναι εκει ηταν φιλε μου!


Μηπως θυμασαι χρονολογια?

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Εω το θυμαμαι 1995 καπου εκει βεβαια ηταν απο πιο παλια δεν θυμαμαι ποτε το ειδα τελευταια φορα!

----------


## trelaras

> Εω το θυμαμαι 1995 καπου εκει βεβαια ηταν απο πιο παλια δεν θυμαμαι ποτε το ειδα τελευταια φορα!


Σέυχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To πλοίο το βρίσκουμε ως _ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΤΟΠΟΥΛΑ_ σε δημοσίευμα από το έντυπο _"ΧΡΗΜΑ" της 22 Μαίου 1969_  (σχετικό με τα πορθμεία ανοιχτού τύπου που εξυπηρετούσαν τις διάφορες  πορθμειακές γραμμές εκείνο το χρονικό διάστημα), δρομολογημένο στη  γραμμή _Αργοστολίου - Ληξουρίου_ ("Κεφαλλονητοπούλα", 163,06 κοχ, επιβάται 115).


Στο ίδιο δημοσίευμα του _1969_, μαζί με το _ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΤΟΠΟΥΛΑ_ αναφέρεται δρομολογημένο στη γραμμή _Αργοστολίου - Ληξουρίου_ το πορθμείο _ΑΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΗΣ_ ("Άης Γεώργης", 92,40 κοχ, επιβάται 60). Γνωρίζει - θυμάται - έχει ακούσει κανείς οτιδήποτε για το πορθμείο _ΑΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΗΣ_ ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του αμέσως προηγούμενου ποστ.

Υπήρχε άραγε περίπτωση το πορθμείο _ΑΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΗΣ_ ("Άης Γεώργης", 92,40 κοχ, επιβάται 60) το οποίο ήταν δρομολογημένο τον _Μάιο 1969_ στη γραμμή _Αργοστολίου - Ληξουρίου_, να ήταν το ίδιο πορθμείο που μας είχε αναφέρει παλαιότερα ο Παντελής σχετικά με τις πρώτες παντόφλες της Σαλαμίνας ???




> .....Το _«Αη Γιώργης»_ το 1955 του Δημητρίου Παπανικολάου, σιδερένιο Γερμανικής κατασκευής,.....


Υπάρχει ακόμα περίπτωση να ήταν το πορθμείο για το οποίο έχουν γίνει παλαιότερα στο παρόν topic οι παρακάτω αναφορές ???




> Μια ερωτηση!Μια παντοφλα που ηταν  παροπλισμενη απεναντι ακριβως απο το αργοστολι ηταν το  κεφαλονιτοπουλα?ηταν πολα χρονια εκει και το εβλεπα χρονο με το χρονο να  σαπιζει!μηπως ξερει κανεις?





> Φιλοι μου με αυτο το φερι κουβαλισαν τα ηλικα και  φτιαχτικε ο ΣΚΡΟΠΙΟΣ το νιση κοντα στη Λευκαδα.Μετα το ειχε καπιος  κεφαλονιτης με φορτιγηδες που δραστηριοπηειτο σε εκβανθυσεις κουβαλουσε  μπαζα. Οταν αργοτερα αρχισε να μπαζη νερα το καθησαν διπλα στη γεφιρα  στο Αργοστολι.Καπια εταιρια αναλαβε και το εκοψε επιτοπου.Ηταν χρομα  γκρι δεν ειχε ονομα και δεν ξερω αν στη Λευκαδα χρεισημοποιηθικε ποτε  σαν επηβατιγο. Αυτη ειναι η ιστορια του.Καμια σχεση με το  κεφαλ/πουλα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και συνεχίζουμε..... (καλό θα ήταν ο αναγνώστης να διαβάσει πρώτα τα δύο αμέσως προηγούμενα ποστ).

Στο πολύ ενδιαφέρον αφιέρωμα στο ΙΟΝΙΟΝ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ του "Εφοπλιστής" Οκτωβρίου, διαβάζουμε ακόμα ότι η γραμμή Ληξούρι - Αργοστόλι πρωτοξεκίνησε το τόσο μακρινό _1958_ (από τις πρώτες πορθμειακές γραμμές στην χώρα μας), με πρώτο πλοίο την μικρή παντόφλα _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_ της οποίας μάλιστα παραθέτει και μοναδική - σπάνια φωτογραφία.

Πιθανολογώ (και βάσιμα υποθέτω) ότι η παντοφλίτσα _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_ _"με ξύλινη κουβέρτα και καταπέλτη που είχε τότε ικανότητα μεταφοράς 10 αυτοκινήτων"_, δεν είναι άλλη από την αναφερόμενη ως _ΑΗ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ_ από τον pantelis2009, και _ΑΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΗΣ_ από το δημοσίευμα στο έντυπο "ΧΡΗΜΑ" της 22ας Μαίου 1969.

----------


## Appia_1978

Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω διαβάσει ακόμα το άρθρο του Εφοπλιστή και μέχρι να κρατήσω το τεύχος στα χέρια μου, θα πάει Νοέμβρης. Πάντως, ακούγεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Ευχαριστώ, που μας το επισήμανες. Μιλάμε για γραμμή 55 χρόνων δηλαδή. Μώρε μπράβο τους!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στο πολύ ενδιαφέρον αφιέρωμα στο ΙΟΝΙΟΝ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ του "Εφοπλιστής" Οκτωβρίου, διαβάζουμε ακόμα ότι η γραμμή Ληξούρι - Αργοστόλι πρωτοξεκίνησε το τόσο μακρινό _1958_ (από τις πρώτες πορθμειακές γραμμές στην χώρα μας), με πρώτο πλοίο την μικρή παντόφλα _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_ της οποίας μάλιστα παραθέτει και μοναδική - σπάνια φωτογραφία.
> 
> Πιθανολογώ (και βάσιμα υποθέτω) ότι η παντοφλίτσα _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_ _"με ξύλινη κουβέρτα και καταπέλτη που είχε τότε ικανότητα μεταφοράς 10 αυτοκινήτων"_, δεν είναι άλλη από την αναφερόμενη ως _ΑΗ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ_ από τον pantelis2009, και _ΑΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΗΣ_ από το δημοσίευμα στο έντυπο "ΧΡΗΜΑ" της 22ας Μαίου 1969.


Να δούμε λοιπόν επιτέλους την πρώτη παντοφλίτσα (από το τόσο μακρινό 1958) που σύνδεσε το Αργοστόλι με το Ληξούρι. Σε μία σπάνια και πολύ όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ που αγόρασα πριν δύο Κυριακές από το Μοναστηράκι, δεμένη στην παραλία του Ληξουρίου.

21.jpg

Την παραθέτω σε μικρή ανάλυση όχι από .....τσιγκουνιά, αλλά γιατί αποτελεί μκρό τμήμα της καρτ ποστάλ, και σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση εμφανίζει πολύ μεγάλο μουαρέ με αποτέλεσμα να "θαμπώνει - σπάει" πολύ η εικόνα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Άλλο ένα μικρό αλλά σημαντικό λιθαράκι στο τιτάνιο έργο καταγραφής της ιστορίας των ελληνικών παντοφλών.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να "μεταφέρουμε" και στο θέμα του πλοίου τα νέα στοιχεία που μας παρουσίασε χθες ο φίλος Ellinis.




> Να δούμε κάποια ιστορικά στοιχεία που βρήκα για δυο ακόμη από τα "πρωτόγονα" πορθμεία της Σαλαμίνας που παρουσίασε ο Παντελής.
> 
> Το αποβατικό ΑΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ ήταν ένα σιδηρούν πετρελαιοκίνητο σκάφος διαστάσεων 19,5 Χ 5,7 μέτρα που προηγουμένως ανήκε στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ως βοηθητικό πλοιάριο υπό στοιχεία «Π/Κ 3». Οι διαστάσεις του είναι παρόμοιες με των ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ και ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ οπότε πιθανών να προήρθε και αυτό από μετασκευή μικρού γερμανικού αποβατικού που είχε περιέλθει μεταπολεμικά στο Π.Ν. Το αγόρασε το 1955 ο Γ.Παπανικολάου και έφερε μια μηχανή Deutz. Μετά το 1972 τα ίχνη του χάνονται.

----------


## Ellinis

Στην ομάδα του fb "_Κομπόγιο ιστορίας Κεφαλονιάς & Ιθάκης"_ δημοσιεύτηκαν οι παρακάτω ενδιαφέρουσες ιστορίες για το σκάφος



> Οι ιδιοκτήτες των παλαιών «Μπενζίνων», στις αρχές δεκαετίας 1960 ,  έκαναν μία κοινοπραξία και έφεραν το πρώτο φέρρυ μποτ “παντόφλα” με το  όνομα "ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ". Άρχισε τα δρομολόγια μαζί με τις "βενζίνες" οι  οποίες σταδιακά, αποσύρθηκαν. Η μετασκευή του (η προσθήκη ενός ορόφου  από επάνω), όπου ήταν η καμπίνα του καπετάνιου (πηδάλιο και καπετάνιος),  έγιναν στην ΒΕΣ (την Βαλλιάνειο Επαγγελματική  Σχολή) από τα τμήματα που λειτουργούσαν εκεί (Μηχανολόγων, Ηλεκτρολόγων  και Μηχανικών του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού). Ο κάτω όροφος ήταν το σαλόνι για  τους επιβάτες και πάνω, μεταφέρθηκε η καμπίνα του καπετάνιου, με το  τιμόνι και τους λεβιέδες για τον χειρισμό της μηχανής του πλοίου.  Διευκόλυνε τους Ληξουριώτες να συμμετέχουν σε δύο πανηγύρια που  γινόντουσαν στην ακτή προς τα Φάρσα. Ήταν μικρό και ευέλικτο και έτσι  έπιανε (έριχνε την πόρτα) με άνεση στα βράχια, κάτω από τα Φάρσα και  στον Σωτήρα κάτω από τα Κοντογουράτα. Αρχές Μαίου και στις 6 Αυγούστου  οι Ληξουριώτες εξορμούσαν απέναντι, όλη σχεδόν την ημέρα και πολλές  φορές οικογενειακώς . Με άνεση πήγαιναν γιατί μέχρι τότε, η αποβίβαση  γινόταν με βάρκες και καϊκια και ήταν δύσκολη η προσέγγιση στα βράχια.  Σε άλλο τομέα που η παρουσία των φέρρυ αποδείχθηκε σημαντική, ήταν στον  κτηνοτροφικό. Οι κτηνοτρόφοι, εκείνη την εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν πολλά  αυτοκίνητα και οι μεταφορές γινόντουσαν με δυσκολία, είχαν προβλήματα  κυρίως την εποχή των ζωοπανηγύρεων που γινόντουσαν απέναντι στην Άρτα,  την Πρέβεζα ή την Ηγουμενίτσα, για να αγοράσουν ζώα, είτε για να  συμπληρώσουν, είτε για να αυξήσουν τα κοπάδια τους. Σύμφωνα με  μαρτυρίες, πουλήθηκε και έφυγε από το νησί.  Όλα τα στοιχεία προέρχονται  από σχόλια του αγαπητού Παναγή Κουτουφά και από την ομάδα "ΛΗΞΟΥΡΙ  Μικρές ιστορίες".


καθώς και δυο φωτογραφίες του:
16939337_1199800623474899_5126986829745227788_n.jpg
16939372_1199800663474895_3562134709771397605_n.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σημαντικές οι μαρτυρίες Άρη, αλλά και οι δύο ωραιότατες φωτό. Από τις φωτό μάλιστα βεβαιωνόμαστε απόλυτα πλέον ότι το μικρό φέρρυ που διακρινόταν στην καρτ ποστάλ στο Ληξούρι (ποστ Νο 15), ήταν πράγματι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (ΑΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΗΣ), μιας και σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα είχα τότε οδηγηθεί δια της "εις άτοπον απαγωγή" μεθόδου (!!!) αποκλείοντας μία μία όλες τις γνωστές μου Κεφαλονίτικες αλλά και άλλες Ελληνικές παντόφλες.

Να προσθέσω, ότι η φωτό από το τεύχος του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ 10/2013 στην οποία είχα αναφερθεί στο ποστ Νο 13, έδειχνε το μικρό φέρρυ (από μπροστά) ακριβώς όμοιο με τις φωτό που μας παρέθεσες, αλλά πριν την προσθήκη του "ντεκ" της γέφυρας.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πολύ χρήσιμη φωτογραφία με τη γέφυρα του ΑΗ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ μιας και στο σωσίβιο βλέπουμε τον αριθμό 1548. Έτσι επιβεβαιώνουμε οτι το ΑΗ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ του Ληξουρίου είναι το ίδιο με αυτό της Σαλαμίνας, μιας και ήταν νηολογημένο στον Πειραιά με αριθμό 1548 στην Α΄κλάση πλοίων. Η φωτογραφία ανέβηκε από την Αγαθη Χριστοδουλη στην ομάδα του ΦΒ "‎ΛΗΞΟΥΡΙ Μικρές Ιστορίες", με λεζάντα "Ο Αη γιωργης.το πρωτο φερυ ,καπου στο 1960. Παν, Κατσαιτης και ο μικρος Διονυσης."

277223_224012604396925_422023023_o.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σημαντικό εύρημα η φωτογραφία στην οποία βλέπουμε τον αριθμό νηολογίου του πλοίου, ωστόσο μας αφήνει και κάποια ερωτηματικά ως προς το αν ήταν αυτός ο πρώτος του. Ο αριθμός _1548_ στην Α' κλάση στον Πειραιά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος (διόλου απίθανο) αντιστοιχεί κάπου στον Οκτώβριο - Νοέμβριο του 1959. Από το 1955 που γνωρίζουμε ότι είχε περάσει από το ΠΝ μας σε ιδιώτη, λογικά θα έφερε κάποιον άλλον αριθμό νηολογίου ??? Το 1959 πάντως ως έτος ταιριάζει και με τις αφηγήσεις από την Κεφαλονιά, που μας λένε ότι τότε περίπου το μικρό φέρρυ δρομολογήθηκε στο νησί. 




> Να προσθέσω, ότι η φωτό από το τεύχος του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ 10/2013 στην οποία είχα αναφερθεί στο ποστ Νο 13, έδειχνε το μικρό φέρρυ (από μπροστά) ακριβώς όμοιο με τις φωτό που μας παρέθεσες, αλλά πριν την προσθήκη του "ντεκ" της γέφυρας.


Από το γκρουπ στο facebook _"Ληξούρι - Μικρές Ιστορίες"_, να δούμε την φωτογραφία που ανέφερα στο παρατιθέμενο ποστ, όπου διακρίνεται καθαρά σε τι κατάσταση είχε πρωτοδρομολογηθεί το _ΑΗ ΓΕΩΡΓΗΣ_ στην Κεφαλονιά.  Λίγο παραπάνω, στο ποστ Νο 18, ο φίλος Ellinis μας είχε παραθέσει αφήγηση σχετική με το πως διαμορφώθηκε λίγο αργότερα το κατάστρωμα της γέφυρας του.

from facebook_Lixouri Mikres Istories.jpg
_Αρχείο : Κώστας Βασιλάτος_

----------


## Ellinis

> Σημαντικό εύρημα η φωτογραφία στην οποία βλέπουμε τον αριθμό νηολογίου του πλοίου, ωστόσο μας αφήνει και κάποια ερωτηματικά ως προς το αν ήταν αυτός ο πρώτος του. Ο αριθμός _1548_ στην Α' κλάση στον Πειραιά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος (διόλου απίθανο) αντιστοιχεί κάπου στον Οκτώβριο - Νοέμβριο του 1959. Από το 1955 που γνωρίζουμε ότι είχε περάσει από το ΠΝ μας σε ιδιώτη, λογικά θα έφερε κάποιον άλλον αριθμό νηολογίου ??? Το 1959 πάντως ως έτος ταιριάζει και με τις αφηγήσεις από την Κεφαλονιά, που μας λένε ότι τότε περίπου το μικρό φέρρυ δρομολογήθηκε στο νησί.


Γιώργο το πλοίο νηολογήθηκε τον Νοέμβριο του 1956. Με την ευκαιρία να αναφέρω οτι πάντα έφερε το επίσημο όνομα ΑΗ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ, και ποτέ δεν μετονομάστηκε επίσημα "Άγιος Γεώργιος".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία - διευκρίνιση. Εννοείται πως δεν έχω ούτε στο ελάχιστο τις γνώσεις σου σχετικά με τους αριθμούς νηολογίων, γι αυτό και το είδα λίγο ....μπακαλίστικα !!! Συγκεκριμμένα, γνωρίζοντας ότι το ΘΑΛΕΙΑ είχε εγγραφεί στα νηολόγια Πειραιά τον Οκτώβριο 1959 με α/α 1535, και το ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ τον Δεκέμβριο του 1959 με α/α 1559, υπέθεσα ότι το 1548 του ΑΗ ΓΕΩΡΓΗΣ θα ήταν κάπου ενδιάμεσα. Πορφανώς όμως θα πρόκειται για αριθμούς διαφορετικών κλάσεων, σωστά ???

Όσον αφορά το όνομα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ, πράγματι δεν είναι πουθενά καταγεγγραμμένο με αυτό το όνομα το μικρό φέρρυ, Έτσι όμως αναφερόταν σε ένα αφιέρωμα που είχε γίνει στο περιοδικό ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ, γι αυτό και το συμπεριέλαβα και στον τίτλο του θέματος όταν παλαιότερα είχα ζητήσει από κάποιον διαχειριστή να το φτιάξει. Αν μπορείς και θέλεις βέβαια, το αφαιρείς από τον τίτλο.

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά Γιώργο, το ΑΗ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ ανήκε στην Α' κλάση όπου είναι καταγεγραμμένα τα μικρότερα σκάφη, ενώ τα άλλα δυο που ανέφερες ήταν Β' κλάσης. 
Κάνω και την αλλαγή στον τίτλο του θέματος.

----------


## GIANNIS ANT

Το ΑΗ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ την δεκαετια του 70 εκανε δρομολογια ΠΟΡΟ-ΓΑΛΑΤΑ. 2 φωτογραφιες μια του 1976 και μια 1977.2020-07-08_22-26-19.jpgΠΟΡΟΣ 26-5-1976.jpg

----------


## aegina

Το θυμαμαι αλλα δεν γνωριζα το ονομα του. Ειχα παει καποιες φορες απο Πορο προς Γαλατα τοτε.

----------


## GIANNIS ANT

Αλλη μια φωτογραφια του ΑΗ ΓΙΩΡΓΗ στον ΠΟΡΟ το 1973.πορος 1973.jpg

----------

